# Basket strainer wrench question



## D'Brie (Nov 8, 2009)

This might be petty but does anyone make a basket strainer wrench these days that actually fits into the basket strainer? The ones I've tried from Pasco, General, Superior all do not fit properly. By that I mean I can only get one of the teeth into the strainer. Anyone have a suggestion? I could make one too. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

D'Brie said:


> This might be petty but does anyone make a basket strainer wrench these days that actually fits into the basket strainer? The ones I've tried from Pasco, General, Superior all do not fit properly. By that I mean I can only get one of the teeth into the strainer. Anyone have a suggestion? I could make one too. Thanks everyone.


 



Make one. The one I made has a 1" copper male adapter that I cut to make 'teeth'. The commercially made ones suck. The other end has a bull-head tee ( 3/4" x 3/4" x 1") for the handle.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Take a look.


----------



## D'Brie (Nov 8, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Take a look.


Tommy, THAT is perfect. making one in the morning. Thank you for sharing the idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I use the ridgid faucet and sink installer, but yours looks better for removing 50 yr old tub drains, a little heavier duty.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

the oil filter channel lock seems to work perfect...you can find them at any auto parts store:thumbsup:


----------

